# Rules for the womens contest for 2012-2013!!!



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

What about Bowfishing? For Carp ,gar, stringrays and ect can we add that in there?
Just a thought, I know I love bow fishing


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Is this where we post the pics?*

Team #1


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

thedogmother said:


> Team #1


Dang girl! Congrats on the 2 wabbits!! :whoo: And yes, this will also be the scoring thread. 

Please limit this thread to entries for scoring only..........will make it easier to tally up scores as we go. Thanks in advance!! Dee


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I say we should get tripple points for WOLF!! :O Is that in the medium game?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> I say we should get tripple points for WOLF!! :O Is that in the medium game?


Glad you mentioned that Wendy............yes, it would be considered medium game. :nod:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Correction, lets make the wolf a large game. Worth 100 points..........that ok with everyone????


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

i dont have wolves lol so would that be coyotes then too? and what about bowfishing?? Stings rays??


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

Team #1 






I didn't see the part about the bow needing to be in the picture until after the fact. If it doesn't count I understand.  My first bow squirrel.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree wolves being large game. Now hopefully my name gets drawn for a tag


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well, I finally scored us some points Shooters With Hooters!!! Hope this works. :lol:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Some points for team #2!!!


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

Team #1 ****


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

My first Robinhood with my Jewel. (had one with my Passion). Heartbreakers team.


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

earthgirl1964 said:


> View attachment 1500668
> My first Robinhood with my Jewel. (had one with my Passion). Heartbreakers team.


Team 6


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Points for Team #7 Saturday Oct. 6th, 2012 Sorry my hubby took the picture and had the flash on so its hard to read the date. "I should have checked his picture taking ability" : )


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

65 points for Team #2!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

10 points for Team5


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

TEAM 8
Sorry for there not being a bow we had to go track her the next morning and i didnt think to bring it, its my first year doing this game Sorry!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

get em girls


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

50points for team #2. The second arrow drove the first halfway out my rhinehart buck. Didn't even know I robinhooded until I pulled the arrows out.  Can say I'm happy with my new Omen


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Team 8*

(So glad the Taxidermist took a pic that night-theirs had timestamp on it) I will find ask the taxidermist to measure it for me, and post at a later date.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Picked up the meat tonight and asked what it scored...167 7/8 gross


smurphysgirl said:


> (So glad the Taxidermist took a pic that night-theirs had timestamp on it) I will find ask the taxidermist to measure it for me, and post at a later date.


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

*Team #2*

View attachment 1525880

Net Score - 103"
Gross Score - 130"
Possibly 140 if he wasn't busted up.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Gross score 117 Team 5


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

*Team 2*

Buck #2
50 Points for Team #2


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

*Team #2*

Not sure what happened to the pic the first time...but here it is again









Net Score - 103"
Gross Score - 130"
Possibly 140 if he wasn't busted up.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Robinhooded my boyfriends arrow thatll teach him to shoot on my 3 spot paper  getting ready for late season and leagues 

Team 8


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

last day of the season Doe!!!! shooters with hooters! I had the butchers son taking the pics because my phone died while hunting so couldn't get good field pics... Good kid... lousy photographer. lol.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Almost forgot to post this!! Team 1!


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

Team 1


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

Do we have any idea what the totals are for this year so far? Is anyone keeping a tally?


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

I added them up a lil while back and posted it but I think its already been removed. Team 2 was quite a bit ahead


----------



## Renae (Apr 15, 2009)

What's the outcome now that its over?


----------

